# 25 Of the Most British Things Ever Knitted



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Some may find #25 offensive; I apologize in advance if you do.

I'm not British but my husband is (although he doesn't knit), but I thought he too would get a laugh from this.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/tabathaleggett/the-most-british-things-that-have-ever-been-knitted


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

Haha! Have to admit, I've knitted an English breakfast, fish & chips, and the tea party (which came with 3 chimps!)


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

I think these are quite good and beautifully knitted, although number 25 looks more African than British lol!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Would love to knit some of these, especially the Full English Breakfast and the Afternoon Tea, but I'll give #25 a total miss, thank you! (It's crochet, anyway, lol)


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Loved the corgis, and the marmite


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree with previous poster" nitchik" ... at a loss with #25 perhaps someone can PM me and explain #25??? I know what it is but why is it a British connotation???


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

The tea party (with chimps) is an Alan Dart design. Not available on his website. It was published in 2 editions os "Simply Knitting" magazine, but isn't available as a back issue now. Sometimes the patterns come up on e-bay.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

bagibird said:


> The tea party (with chimps) is an Alan Dart design. Not available on his website. It was published in 2 editions os "Simply Knitting" magazine, but isn't available as a back issue now. Sometimes the patterns come up on e-bay.


Thanks for this information, will keep an eye out for instructions.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Juden99 said:


> I think these are quite good and beautifully knitted, although number 25 looks more African than British lol!


LOL!!! I'll tell my husband that one.....


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I love the Marmite tea cosy!!! Fantastic!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

they were all cute and not offensive at all


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the teletubbies. I had forgotten about them.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Great fun (and appreciation for the talent) looking at them.
Based on my own visits to England, shouldn't tomato be part of the breakfast?
And scones on the tea platters?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I wish I could find the designs. If anyone out there knows where, I would definitely appreciate it. I am such an anglophile.


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

marimom said:


> I wish I could find the designs. If anyone out there knows where, I would definitely appreciate it. I am such an anglophile.


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_11?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=knit+london&sprefix=knit+london%2Caps%2C170
There is also a Knit your own Britain, and Scotland.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=knit+royal+wedding&rh=n%3A283155%2Ck%3Aknit+royal+wedding

The fish & chips is from "Knitted Fast Food - 20 to make" by Susie Johns.

The tea party is an Alan Dart design, not available on his website. It was published in 2 parts, in "Simply Knitting", but doesn't seem to be available as a back issue - comes with 3 chimps patterns! Alan Dart patterns often come up on e-bay, but the more popular ones can fetch quite a bit of money.

I have the knitted village pattern, too, but can't remember where I got it - will try to dig it out.

Teletubbies: http://www.joyfultoys.bravepages.com/tubbies.html


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

All great! #25 was not offensive, but hilarious...someone had too much time on their hands and we can only imagine what on the brain!


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

SherryH said:


> All great! #25 was not offensive, but hilarious...someone had too much time on their hands and we can only imagine what on the brain!


Well I think it must have been designed by a man with delusions of grandeur!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.....so cute.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Juden99 said:


> Well I think it must have been designed by a man with delusions of grandeur!


i agree, a little wishful thinking there!!
Blessings


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Being a Brit(Welsh/Yorkshire parents) so Brit not English, I can honestly say I have never knit anything like the pictures shown, At the moment I am knitting stars and that is all I will admit to. Tessa28


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

nitchik said:


> Would love to knit some of these, especially the Full English Breakfast and the Afternoon Tea, but I'll give #25 a total miss, thank you! (It's crochet, anyway, lol)


knitchik, this is totally off subject, but did you knit the chickens in your avatar? I love those and would love the pattern. I used to keep chickens and want to knit some. Love the polka dots.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lol :thumbup: I've knitted a full english before. Mine included Heinz baked beans and was on a white "plate" with blue circles. My sons say "Don't provoke a woman who can knit baked beans". I've knitted dainty afternoon sandwiches too!

Thanks for sharing these :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

SherryH said:


> All great! #25 was not offensive, but hilarious...someone had too much time on their hands and we can only imagine what on the brain!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Juden99 said:


> Well I think it must have been designed by a man with delusions of grandeur!


Or a woman with big dreams.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I love all of them but I really want to knit the umbrella. What a sun shade that would make.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Seriously cute! All 25!


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Nothing selectively British about no 25.. My husband is a Malay and he has the same equipment. I bought a book called knit your own Scotland wiht of all people. Billy Connelly in it. So looking forward to knitting him, along wiht the Loch Ness monster. Must do those beatles too. Aren't they gorgeous?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I wonder who the model was for #25??


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

bagibird thank u for the websites. I already have the Royal Wedding but the rest are already in my Amazon cart.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

misellen said:


> I love all of them but I really want to knit the umbrella. What a sun shade that would make.


I was thinking the same thing....but what for the handle???


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

marimom said:


> bagibird thank u for the websites. I already have the Royal Wedding but the rest are already in my Amazon cart.


I am amazed at how recognizable the Queen, Prince Charles and Camilla are.


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

marimom said:


> bagibird thank u for the websites. I already have the Royal Wedding but the rest are already in my Amazon cart.


You're welcome. Still haven't found my knitted village pattern, and have just noticed that the Teletubbies link doesn't work any more. There is an Alan Dart pattern for Teletubbies but not through his wensite, so you would need to track down a copy of the magazine it's taken from - probably Simply Knitting.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I took one of my gd to see the teletubbies when they were in Tucson,AZ many years ago. Have not watched public t v in the mornings so I do not know if they are still around here in the States.
I was in London one year and was just steps away from the Queen as she was going to convene Parliament. What a wonder for me.


----------

